# does fraps not work w/ crysis?



## jwhert (Dec 10, 2007)

its not workin for me, it works in the only other game i have, mx vs atv unleashed, even then it disappoints me at 30fps, but im not gettin any fps reading at all in crysis


----------



## Aziek (Dec 10, 2007)

works for me


----------



## hermeslyre (Dec 10, 2007)

You can just open the console (~ tilde key) and type "r_displayinfo 1", without the quotes to see FPS..


----------



## elitehacker (Dec 10, 2007)

FRAPS works fine with me when I play Crysis.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 10, 2007)

hermeslyre said:


> You can just open the console (~ tilde key) and type "r_displayinfo 1", without the quotes to see FPS..



Fraps works fine for me in Crysis, but that's a good tip, hermeslyre.


----------



## jwhert (Dec 10, 2007)

thats odd, ill try it again and if not ill use that other method

thanks


----------



## jwhert (Dec 11, 2007)

im gettin around  50-60 fps it seems like, around 40 when fighting, on all medium w/ no aa

that sound good for crysis w/ 8800gt, 2 gigs of ram, and amd 64x2 6000?

idk, ive been kinda disappointed in this system since i built it, but all i have is crysis which i know is gonna push it, and an old game of mx vs atv unleashed which isnt made to look all that great


----------



## Noir (Dec 11, 2007)

Wha... You've got 8800gt and it only play at medium, wow is it not powerful enough to play at high? As i know 8800gt can play at high with respectable fps.
I plan to buy that vga since i played crysis too... But only medium, even my 8600gt can handle that, whew im quite shock to see that.


----------



## jwhert (Dec 11, 2007)

i know, thats what im worried about, it almost seems as if my system isnt workin right, any way to check out that everythings working good? its my first build, but it isnt meeting the standards i had in mind, i read more than once that it would do crysis on high settings w/ good fps until the final battle


----------



## Noir (Dec 11, 2007)

Well from what i see, your system seems good and high enough.
Have u tried play in high setting and the latest vga driver?


----------



## hermeslyre (Dec 11, 2007)

Do you have the Dual core optimizer and/or the AMD dual core driver installed?

http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_13118,00.html

The second from the top and the second to last are what you're looking for. I not sure if you HAVE to install both, as they might do the same thing, but I have both installed, won't be a problem. As Noir said, make sure you're using the latest VGA drivers..


----------



## zaroba (Dec 11, 2007)

are you using vista on that pc?
if so, i would recommend having more then 2gb of ram for gaming.


----------



## tommy25 (Dec 11, 2007)

Have you tried playing at high, as you have said your getting 50-60 average so wack it on high, it might drop to 30 ish average but thats very playable


----------



## jwhert (Dec 11, 2007)

i am runnin vista, and ill be gettin another 2 gigs of ram after christmas i think, after some cash rolls in, ill make sure i have those drivers, i thought i got em all after i built it, just two weeks ago, but some of the stuff was havin trouble installing w/ vista, cant remember what it was and if it was even drivers, it was the stuff on the motherboard cd and the vga cd though, i have played it on high, and its sayin around 25-30 fps but at least in this area its laggin too bad, im in a snowy level right now


----------



## zaroba (Dec 11, 2007)

ahh, yea, the snow is a killer when it comes to FPS.

I can normally play the game on high with a few things on very high and usually get 20-25fps with the pc in my sig.  but in the snow, i had to lower a few less important things to low to maintain that fps.


----------



## jwhert (Dec 11, 2007)

alright, after i beat that part, ill just leave it on medium, then see waht happens on high when out of the snow


----------

